# Freedom not wear a mask



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2020)

I like it!
Al


----------



## normanaj (Dec 17, 2020)

No thanks on this one.Done dealing with stupid political bullsh!t.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 17, 2020)

I can't help to think that an attorney could have a heyday with that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Only funny because it's true


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2020)

Wait!!! You mean chicken has to go above 100 degrees!?! who would have thought?
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Dec 17, 2020)

that is awesome!  sums is up very well. thank you!!!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 17, 2020)

I just noticed the words Sutter Creek, Pioneer, and Amador on that page. Heckfire, THAT'S IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS!


----------

